# [CBS] Text Message Code Discovered That Will Shut Down Your iPhone



## kaistledine

Source
http://sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2015/05/27/text-message-code-discovered-that-will-shut-down-your-iphone-apple-text/
http://thenewdaily.com.au/life/2015/05/28/control-someones-iphone-protect/
http://m.snopes.com/2015/05/27/iphone-effective-power-imessage-glitch/

Quote:


> Apple iPhone users across the globe are sending pranks to one another after realising a simple text message sent from one phone to another can instantly switch off its power.
> 
> The message includes Arabic and other non-Roman characters and causes the recipient's phone to restart and makes it difficult for them to open their Messages app.


From what Im reading you have to be on IOS 8 and sent via Imessage

Anyone confirm ?

"effective. Power لُلُصّبُلُلصّبُررً ॣ ॣh ॣ ॣ 冗"
or "Power لُلُصّبُلُلصّبُررً ॣ ॣh ॣ ॣ 冗"


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

I think I'll test this on my nephew later today.


----------



## davcc22

it works even if sent from android


----------



## kaistledine

I've sent it to a few and so far nothing from android but dont know what IOS they're running


----------



## WerePug

Yeah, I can confirm it's working.

There is actually a difference between those two messages. The longer one only causes a reboot to happen upon receiving. Basically an apple logo just pops up, and the device boots into it's default state, no need to enter PIN or anything.

The shorter message, in addition to the previous effect, actually causes the Messages app to crash at startup, if:
The malicious message is the last message received from any number
The app was closed previously, or was opened and left in the default list view (not a message thread)

That way, you basically can't read any messages, until the sender of the malicious text decides to send you a safe text. That, or removing it from connected computer, or with siri.

It can effectively DDoS a phone, if one was to setup a repeater. Even without that, one can cause quite a havoc, especially when sent to people in executive positions during a conference call.

And obviously, locking up the messages app with the shorter message is a pain by itself.
As for the cause, the diagnostic log showed a SIGSEGV error code, along with some thread memory dumps. I experimented a bit, and the message is harmless, if it contains only the arab symbols. I'm guessing it has something to do with length of the text (or the ratio of roman to arab symbols, particularly the accent symbols), and accessing a wrong index of an array somewhere.

Worked on latest version of iOS, as well as 8.1

Also, the messages I was trying out had newlines instead of whitespaces, so they looked like this

Power
لُلُصّبُلُلصّبُررً ॣ ॣh ॣ ॣ
冗

The message may look like someone came across it by accident. The translation of the arab symbols is "For Sbllsberr" (says google translate) and the last symbol is Chinese for Redundant, although I can't imagine someone mixing three different text scripts in one message


----------



## jmcosta

wth , it works lol


----------



## Cakewalk_S

My brother sent this to me yesterday... I wasn't surprised he would do something like this.

Lol
Too bad it doesn't work on Android also


----------



## wheth4400

It hasn't worked for me yet, tried it on myself and nada. I have a 6 running 8.3.


----------



## Chimera1970

Wow, I got that message last night and just deleted it as I didn't know the sender.


----------



## jezzer

lol, sending it without the word power makes messaging app crash when started, even after reboot.

factory reset much lol


----------



## Zero4549

Heh... too bad I've already convinced everyone I know to move away from Apple years ago.


----------



## kaistledine

This is hilarious


----------



## fragamemnon

Subbed for future reference.


----------



## kaistledine

Unfortunately it didn't work on my Ex Gf ... shame .


----------



## Alvarez

So it should be sent as SMS ? Or via Whatsapp ? I have an android and the victim has iphone


----------



## WerePug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarez*
> 
> So it should be sent as SMS ? Or via Whatsapp ? I have an android and the victim has iphone


Worked for me with both SmS and Imessage


----------



## kaistledine

IOS borked by a random text .... Cant believe this is true haha


----------



## Dyaems

i want to try this one as I know a lot of people who are using an iPhone... but i only have an _ancient_ android phone... (SGS2)









i could also troll my managers here at the office if i use a "disposable" SIM


----------



## AcEsSalvation

I'm pretty sure something like this was found a while ago, like two years or something...

EDIT: Different message now, but pretty much same thing.


----------



## DFroN

I sent it to a group iMessage with 8 friends in, it only crashed one phone







It fixed by sending him a photo which allowed him to get back into messages and delete the group message containing the text.


----------



## 47 Knucklehead

Oh well, no joy on my nephew, he is running an old version of the OS. He's safe.


----------



## t00sl0w

time to invade apple since they harbored these terrorisms!


----------



## rusky1

I wonder what it is actually doing to the application that is making it crash. Can't be something like a buffer overflow can it?


----------



## kaistledine

Im wondering if messenger is trying to auto correct errors . Like when texts/emails remove spaces etc.


----------



## andrews2547

How do people discover these things?


----------



## kaistledine

Someone must of typed loads of random stuff to someone and voalah


----------



## iTurn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> IOS borked by a random text .... Cant believe this is true haha


ran·dom
ˈrandəm/Submit
adjective
1.
made, done, happening, or chosen without method or conscious decision.
"a random sample of 100 households"
synonyms: unsystematic, unmethodical, arbitrary, unplanned, undirected, casual, indiscriminate, nonspecific, haphazard, stray, erratic; More


----------



## TopicClocker

It's the Kinect "Xbox, turn off" command trolling again, but this time with messages on IOS. LOL.


----------



## retrogamer999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Islamic State's attack on the west?


I speak Arabic does that make me part of Islamic State.... not a funny comment anymore is it


----------



## 8800Gamer

lol @ iphone users!!!!


----------



## floorduster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*
> 
> lol @ iphone users!!!!


I'm an iPhone 6 user...not cool! NOT COOL!


----------



## Algorithm

I want to know how it works!


----------



## porky

Disabling notification center fixes the issue.


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *retrogamer999*
> 
> I speak Arabic does that make me part of Islamic State.... not a funny comment anymore is it


Did I say that? That's right I didn't...


----------



## 8800Gamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Islamic State's attack on the west?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maarten12100*
> 
> Did I say that? That's right I didn't...


----------



## maarten12100

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800Gamer*


Where exactly did I say Arab speaking people are automatically part of Islamic State. Reading comprehension much? The fact someone get's mad for saying a terrorist organization is out to hurt the west is the strangest thing. Almost as if he expects me to associate him with it.


----------



## Vispor

Works if sent from Windows Phone as well.


----------



## Just a nickname

I tried on a iphone 4 (or 4s) and the girl never received the message. It works on my GF iphone 5 and she was mad! How come apple fail on me?!


----------



## kaistledine

different versions seems to have different effects

V1 restarts
v2 create a unmovable notification
V3 breaks messaging app - Factory reset needed.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

So say if you were Arabic speaking and some sort of deviant that uses special cases in your text, then you could be prevented from using the phone, you are in misconduct of how to text? lol I mean if they had done this intentionally then I hope everyone will find these fundamental flaws in our devices.


----------



## sugiik

my friend sent me yesterday via whatsapp

confirmed, nothing happend on my phone (iphone 6+)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sugiik*
> 
> my friend sent me yesterday via whatsapp
> 
> confirmed, nothing happend on my phone (iphone 6+)


It needs to be send through iMessage to work.


----------



## alcal

I doubt it is random. This looks a lot like a buffer overflow attack as Rusky1 mentioned. What we see as Chinese and Arabic characters are byte arrays of code for whatever shell iOS runs. Messenger is trying to read them as characters, so it will print whatever character matches that byte (or however long a character is for messenger) in its native encoding. Through trickery/sloppy string checking by Apple, they escape the control sequence of iMessage, and execute commands independently on the operating system.

This is only an educated guess based on what I know about overflow attacks on Bash. Patching these bugs on an OS-wide scale is a nightmare because every bit of memory that a user can alter must be protected. Bash has been around for decades and new overflow vulnerabilities are found on a regular basis. It's no real surprise that it happens to Apple too.

Edit:
Upon thinking about it more (because computer security is fascinating) it makes sense that there is different crash behavior between different versions. The memory location that is being corrupted is probably static but the targeted location probably holds different components of iOS across revisions, therefore different subroutines/programs are being affected at varying levels of severity depending on what gets corrupted.

If I knew anything at all about working with iOS on a low level (and owned an iPhone), I would be playing with it right now to try to modify the behavior and figure out how exactly they break the iMessage control sequence. This could probably be used for truly malicious attacks if somebody put their mind to it.


----------



## kaistledine

If you have the text in edit mode on your phone even on android .... and start deleting it jumps back because arabic is written backwards .

if everyone copies the text into a new text then deletes backwards you'll see what I mean .


----------



## kaistledine

Here is the video of what I mean about the deletion of text




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OlUr_axw2oY


----------



## kakik09

I tried spreading this on Facebook but it's blocked. Is this because it's harmful to Facebook itself or a deliberate move by Fb to protect iOS users?
http://postimage.org/


----------



## methadon36

I-Fail. The trolling will be epic and hilarious


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kakik09*
> 
> I tried spreading this on Facebook but it's blocked. Is this because it's harmful to Facebook itself or a deliberate move by Fb to protect iOS users?
> http://postimage.org/


well well ... text censor to stop the exploit .

I wonder if apple are getting reports on where in the world this was spread and where is started etc...

Facebook can pull some amazing reports from word use like this around the world . ( Can be used for good , bad and then of course advertising )


----------



## Geneaux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Heh... too bad I've already convinced everyone I know to move away from Apple years ago.


I must say, that... is an incredible feat.


----------



## DesertRat

Somebody will integrate this into some kind of auto-dialing botnet. As it spreads it, periodically texts the code at random intervals as well as itself in mms form or something, and continues until, theoretically, all iphones have some form of corruption and issues.


----------



## kaistledine

With a simple app on android . sending this text x100 times means that user is going to have 100 reboots as soon is it boots.... ruined the phone .


----------



## retrogamer999

You don't need to say it. Its what your implying by the silly comment.


----------



## cenpuppie

i'm willing to bet that was leaked. apple left that in on purpose or someone in a governmental agency convinced them to put this nice wide open exploit into the phone.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cenpuppie*
> 
> i'm willing to bet that was leaked. apple left that in on purpose or someone in a governmental agency convinced them to put this nice wide open exploit into the phone.


Yup, that's exactly what all of the governments around the world want to do









Instead of spying on people, they want to remotely switch peoples iPhones off and on again.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yup, that's exactly what all of the governments around the world want to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Instead of spying on people, they want to remotely switch peoples iPhones off and on again.


Maybe government agencies are just huge fans of The IT Crowd?


----------



## xlink

What I like about this feature is how it just works.
Apple does a great job of adding features that just work.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cenpuppie*
> 
> i'm willing to bet that was leaked. apple left that in on purpose or someone in a governmental agency convinced them to put this nice wide open exploit into the phone.


Time to take off that tinfoil hat. The explanation is that iOS can't decipher and render the combination of Unicode characters and therefore crashes and reboots the OS. No mystery or conspiracy here.


----------



## PostalTwinkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Time to take off that tinfoil hat. The explanation is that iOS can't decipher and render the combination of Unicode characters and therefore crashes and reboots the OS. No mystery or conspiracy here.


So says...................................................................................the NSA plant!

*wraps himself in foil*


----------



## akaTRAP

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xlink*
> 
> What I like about this feature is how it just works.
> Apple does a great job of adding features that just work.


Duh, they're innovative.


----------



## Joephis19

Some one must have texted this to Steve Jobs cerebral implant.....


----------



## RobotDevil666

Tried it on my iPhone many times did not work


----------



## Assirra

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zero4549*
> 
> Maybe government agencies are just huge fans of The IT Crowd?


The IT crowd is based of the government agencies.

Every country got a small box with "the internet" on it for the whole country.


----------



## Zero4549

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Assirra*
> 
> The IT crowd is based of the government agencies.
> 
> Every country got a small box with "the internet" on it for the whole country.


XD


----------



## Atham

I saw one of my classmates doing this to the rest of the year group. It was fun to see. What are the security holes and what does this unlock though.


----------



## Noviets

Tried on both iPhone5 8.3 and iPhone6 8.3
Both codes didn't work on either of them.

Did it get patched or something?


----------



## DFroN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noviets*
> 
> Tried on both iPhone5 8.3 and iPhone6 8.3
> Both codes didn't work on either of them.
> 
> Did it get patched or something?


I don't think it's been patched yet but it doesn't seem to affect every phone. I sent it in a group iMessage to 8 people and it only affected one phone which was an iPhone 6 with latest iOS. He sent the message back to me (same iPhone 6 with latest iOS) and it did nothing. I think it might depend on some user settings like having the full alert for messages or just the banner.


----------



## Tricky

I've tried this with a few people, worked most of the time. By the way the phone doesn't restart or shut down. The apple splash screen will show for about 5-10 seconds and then everything is back to normal. I even tried it with a friend that was in a call and all that happened was the splash screen popped on again while he was still on the call.

edit: hope im not repeating anything someone else already said


----------



## Pip Boy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Joephis19*
> 
> Some one must have texted this to Steve Jobs cerebral implant.....


I don't get the 'joke' , care to explain ?


----------



## kaistledine

As far as im aware this is still goes un-patched


----------



## kaistledine

Last week people still had issues with this . do other have this still going on or know if it has been fixed ???


----------



## Ghoxt

I have a question for the mods...

Is the spreading of this vectored hack condoned? Seems that many are celebrating the propagation of this in this thread. I'm asking where is the line? Obviously no one here knows the extent of this hack/attack at this point.

What's the difference posting wise vs posting how to send malware to another pc. I ask not to be a kiljoy but not everyone is thinking of the potential badside of this.

I remember learning Assembly a long time ago. I compiled a tiny program meant to alter a hex value addressed for my display. Instead I wrote the wrong hex character and wrote over my hard drive boot sector....crash.v Make no mistake others (not nice people) are constantly looking for gateways and vulnerabilities. Some are likely looking into how this subset of commands jump over to the COMMAND side of the iphone.

If this vulnerability is the /tinfoil gateway to someone figuring out further destructive exploits to others would those threads be as celebrated up to including sharing the offending code to make it happen?

Is OCN a hacker haven in the future? If so let me know. I'll take my clicks elsewhere...Honest question.


----------



## KarathKasun

Wow guy.

This is the news section, some tech news involving iOS shenanigans happens, its posted here.

Most of what anybody does that is related to this site is "hacking" in one way or another. I think you ought to be very clear with what your asking.


----------



## levontraut

I just sent it to my brother inlaw to see what happens.

LOL

If it works he is going to be so pissed


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I just sent it to my brother inlaw to see what happens.
> 
> LOL
> 
> If it works he is going to be so pissed


This OTOH, should fall into the banable offense area. You are admitting that you are pretty much a script kiddie, copying other peoples works to "prank" your friends.


----------



## levontraut

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> This OTOH, should fall into the banable offense area. You are admitting that you are pretty much a script kiddie, copying other peoples works to "prank" your friends.


I said I did it to my brother inlaw AKA my wifes brother.
We do stuff like this to each other all the time. As long as we dont do it outside of our 2 man circle it will be fine however if you do it to random people then yes there will be issues.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *levontraut*
> 
> I said I did it to my brother inlaw AKA my wifes brother.
> We do stuff like this to each other all the time. As long as we dont do it outside of our 2 man circle it will be fine however if you do it to random people then yes there will be issues.


It does not matter, you are still in violation of some little bullcrap law somewhere like the DMCA, which makes it a banable offense.


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> Is OCN a hacker haven in the future? If so let me know. I'll take my clicks elsewhere...Honest question.


It already is.









Seriously, hackers != bad. Learn it, live by it. Don't listen to the crap mainstream media. Most hackers are either good, or fall into the prankers. Very few are bad and when they are they tend to fall more into the cracker definition as hacking in and of itself just means "taking things apart" or otherwise using things in a manner not intended, where cracking is thus the "cracking" into of things that aren't yours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Wow guy.
> 
> This is the news section, some tech news involving iOS shenanigans happens, its posted here.
> 
> *Most of what anybody does that is related to this site is "hacking" in one way or another.* I think you ought to be very clear with what your asking.


We have a winner.

Be it software hacking or hardware hacking, a lot of what people do here is just that. Hacking. In the best of definitions.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> This OTOH, should fall into the banable offense area. You are admitting that you are pretty much a script kiddie, copying other peoples works to "prank" your friends.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> It does not matter, you are still in violation of some little bullcrap law somewhere like the DMCA, which makes it a banable offense.


And then I lost you. Sending a text message in and of itself is not illegal, even if it's known to crash a phone. And no, this has nothing to do with the DMCA at all. There's no copyright infringing going on. And short of threatening someones life in a text message... no authority is going to do anything about it.

And no, it does not make him a script kiddie for having fun with a prank. Seriously is this what the world has come to? Calling people script kiddies over this petty crap? Wow. Now if he were claiming to be "l33t h4ckz0r" for using this as a "hack" then yes, that would be script kiddie crap... but not for how it's been used. And even that would be pushing it for this situation.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I have a question for the mods...
> 
> Is the spreading of this vectored hack condoned? Seems that many are celebrating the propagation of this in this thread. I'm asking where is the line? Obviously no one here knows the extent of this hack/attack at this point.
> 
> What's the difference posting wise vs posting how to send malware to another pc. I ask not to be a kiljoy but not everyone is thinking of the potential badside of this.
> 
> I remember learning Assembly a long time ago. I compiled a tiny program meant to alter a hex value addressed for my display. Instead I wrote the wrong hex character and wrote over my hard drive boot sector....crash.v Make no mistake others (not nice people) are constantly looking for gateways and vulnerabilities. Some are likely looking into how this subset of commands jump over to the COMMAND side of the iphone.
> 
> If this vulnerability is the /tinfoil gateway to someone figuring out further destructive exploits to others would those threads be as celebrated up to including sharing the offending code to make it happen?
> 
> Is OCN a hacker haven in the future? If so let me know. I'll take my clicks elsewhere...Honest question.


its not as hack . As this is not accessing anyone data its not classed as a hack but and exploit or a flaw well tbh a system bug if anything . No actually damaged is caused .


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It already is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, it does not make him a script kiddie for having fun with a prank. Seriously is this what the world has come to? Calling people script kiddies over this petty crap? Wow. Now if he were claiming to be "l33t h4ckz0r" for using this as a "hack" then yes, that would be script kiddie crap... but not for how it's been used. And even that would be pushing it for this situation.


Lol its not even a script


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> I remember learning Assembly a long time ago. I compiled a tiny program meant to alter a hex value addressed for my display. Instead I wrote the wrong hex character and wrote over my hard drive boot sector....crash.v Make no mistake others (not nice people) are constantly looking for gateways and vulnerabilities. Some are likely looking into how this subset of commands jump over to the COMMAND side of the iphone.
> 
> Is OCN a hacker haven in the future? If so let me know. I'll take my clicks elsewhere...Honest question.


Also texting cannot control anything unless an app is already installed and set to monitor incoming texts for commands so that's not going to happen .

Pen-testing is the official term and by someone pointing out this exploit apple then fix it . Its like bugs in games - People find them , report them , devs fix them .

if people never published or talk about exploits/issues/glitches/errors they would never be fixed well unless found by a dev before hand .

OCN topics include hacking voltages on graphics cards for instance ... hacking is so vague I hate it . Just because you wrote a bad code doesn't mean anyone or anything talking about IT issues should be shunned or not talked about .


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kaistledine*
> 
> Lol its not even a script


That depends how you define script, and precisely why I said
Quote:


> And even that would be pushing it for this situation.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> It already is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, hackers != bad. Learn it, live by it. Don't listen to the crap mainstream media. Most hackers are either good, or fall into the prankers. Very few are bad and when they are they tend to fall more into the cracker definition as hacking in and of itself just means "taking things apart" or otherwise using things in a manner not intended, where cracking is thus the "cracking" into of things that aren't yours.
> We have a winner.
> 
> Be it software hacking or hardware hacking, a lot of what people do here is just that. Hacking. In the best of definitions.
> 
> And then I lost you. Sending a text message in and of itself is not illegal, even if it's known to crash a phone. And no, this has nothing to do with the DMCA at all. There's no copyright infringing going on. And short of threatening someones life in a text message... no authority is going to do anything about it.
> 
> And no, it does not make him a script kiddie for having fun with a prank. Seriously is this what the world has come to? Calling people script kiddies over this petty crap? Wow. Now if he were claiming to be "l33t h4ckz0r" for using this as a "hack" then yes, that would be script kiddie crap... but not for how it's been used. And even that would be pushing it for this situation.


DMCA also covers exploits and "circumvention of encrypted systems", the DMCA violation would be related to the iOS feature iMessage and bypassing security checks on its memory space/bypassing its security mechanism.

As to the use of the script kiddie term, it pretty much covers any person using a malicious piece of code who did not write it in the first place, usually for "teh lulz". Which this situation strongly parallels.


----------



## Vispor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> This OTOH, should fall into the banable offense area. You are admitting that you are pretty much a script kiddie, copying other peoples works to "prank" your friends.


You can't be serious.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> You can't be serious.


Why can't I be? I am fairly sure its a violation of the TOS of the site, just sayin. You guys should probably read the TOS/rules again.

Put it this way, if you replace the words "brother in law" with "the HR manager I dislike" is it still ok?


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> DMCA also covers exploits and "circumvention of encrypted systems", the DMCA violation would be related to the iOS feature iMessage and bypassing security checks on its memory space/bypassing its security mechanism.


You are not bypassing any security or encryption and again, that only applies to COPYRIGHTED material.

Cracking the CSS on a DVD = circumventing the security mechanism on a COPYRIGHTED item.
Sending a text with a message that reboots the phone != circumventing anything or any thing to do with copyrights.

Context. It's an important thing to have. *D*igital *M*illennium *Copyright* *A*ct.

Exploits and security of a general device falls into a completely different law. And fortunately ( for tax payers dollars ) with something like this, no one is going to do anything because it isn't hurting anyone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> As to the use of the script kiddie term, it pretty much covers any person using a malicious piece of code who did not write it in the first place, usually for "teh lulz". Which this situation strongly parallels.












You really want to go with that definition then you're essentially calling every hacker alive since forever a script kiddie. There comes a time and place when "re-inventing the wheel" just isn't worth it when there's already a tool that does exactly what you want, or near enough with a slight modification. There's only so many ways to do something properly, efficiently and effectively.

Honestly, I find that 99% of the time it's usually a script kiddie that's throwing around the term script kiddie. The whole " you smelt it you dealt it " thing. On any of my forums I visit, not once have I actually seen actual hackers ( in any sense of the term ) call anyone a script kiddie for such petty crap as you are here.

And here we are at the crux of it. You used the term "code", this here in the situation is not "code".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Why can't I be? I am fairly sure its a violation of the TOS of the site, just sayin. You guys should probably read the TOS/rules again.
> 
> Put it this way, if you replace the words "brother in law" with "the HR manager I dislike" is it still ok?


Situation A: Prank between two friends
Situation B: Malicious intent towards someone you "dislike". And even then it would be their workplaces problem.

Now the off topic-ness has run it's course.


----------



## KarathKasun

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You are not bypassing any security or encryption and again, that only applies to COPYRIGHTED material.
> 
> Cracking the CSS on a DVD = circumventing the security mechanism on a COPYRIGHTED item.
> Sending a text with a message that reboots the phone != circumventing anything or any thing to do with copyrights.
> 
> Context. It's an important thing to have. *D*igital *M*illennium *Copyright* *A*ct.
> 
> Exploits and security of a general device falls into a completely different law. And fortunately ( for tax payers dollars ) with something like this, no one is going to do anything because it isn't hurting anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to go with that definition then you're essentially calling every hacker alive since forever a script kiddie. There comes a time and place when "re-inventing the wheel" just isn't worth it when there's already a tool that does exactly what you want, or near enough with a slight modification. There's only so many ways to do something properly, efficiently and effectively.
> 
> And here we are at the crux of it. You used the term "code", this here in the situation is not "code".
> Situation A: Prank between two friends
> Situation B: Malicious intent towards someone you "dislike". And even then it would be their workplaces problem.
> 
> Now the off topic-ness has run it's course.


It is still code, just because you do not know what it does doesnt make it "not code". In the days of the XBox you could make an audio CD to very specific tolerances that would cause the OS to unlock and run other unsigned code on the disc. The CD-DA headers were "code" in that case.

DMCA covers the inner working of iOS and its associated components. If the text string does ANYTHING inside "Ring 0" someone could take action using DMCA as cause. If anything, I should have also mentioned CFAA, but it technically can fall under both.
http://www.forbes.com/sites/thomasbrewster/2014/10/09/pro-hackers-want-the-us-goverment-to-fix-dmca-cfaa/


----------



## levontraut

I love the keyboard warriors here.

they say that as I sent it to my brother inlaw I must get banned. because of DMCA, tos blah blah blah...

However for them to throw their friend in the pool or do some stupid prank is acceptable?? (you are causing bodily harm in doing stuff like that and potentially can disable him... ME... very worst case scenario I buy him a new phone or phone reset and then he has to re-sync the phone to the cloud).

You have your fun one way an I have my way..


----------



## KarathKasun

No, the offense is discussing doing technically illegal things on the forum.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shrak*
> 
> You are not bypassing any security or encryption and again, that only applies to COPYRIGHTED material.
> 
> Cracking the CSS on a DVD = circumventing the security mechanism on a COPYRIGHTED item.
> Sending a text with a message that reboots the phone != circumventing anything or any thing to do with copyrights.
> 
> Context. It's an important thing to have. *D*igital *M*illennium *Copyright* *A*ct.
> 
> Exploits and security of a general device falls into a completely different law. And fortunately ( for tax payers dollars ) with something like this, no one is going to do anything because it isn't hurting anyone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really want to go with that definition then you're essentially calling every hacker alive since forever a script kiddie. There comes a time and place when "re-inventing the wheel" just isn't worth it when there's already a tool that does exactly what you want, or near enough with a slight modification. There's only so many ways to do something properly, efficiently and effectively.
> 
> Honestly, I find that 99% of the time it's usually a script kiddie that's throwing around the term script kiddie. The whole " you smelt it you dealt it " thing. On any of my forums I visit, not once have I actually seen actual hackers ( in any sense of the term ) call anyone a script kiddie for such petty crap as you are here.
> 
> And here we are at the crux of it. You used the term "code", this here in the situation is not "code".
> Situation A: Prank between two friends
> Situation B: Malicious intent towards someone you "dislike". And even then it would be their workplaces problem.
> 
> Now the off topic-ness has run it's course.


^^^^^

Someone with sense









There is nothing illegal about texting people . Unless it become harassment or is to cause damage etc etc

if we started speaking about mass sending this text out to thousands of people to cause chaos yes that's going to be illegal (Depending on where you live .)
Knowing things that can be used for a "non-Good" or illegal isn't illegal . Acting on that in bad way is . Otherwise knowing that hitting someone with a pipe will hurt would be illegal .... Knowledge isn't illegal .This isn't exactly the anarchist cook book here .


----------



## KarathKasun

Knowing is not illegal, but using it is.

Your analogy is kind of... not even close to the same thing. You cant go hit your brother in law in the head with a lead pipe and have it be less illegal than hitting a stranger in the head with the same pipe, especially considering that the act could be fatal.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Knowing is not illegal, but using it is.
> 
> Your analogy is kind of... not even close to the same thing. You cant go hit your brother in law in the head with a lead pipe and have it be less illegal than hitting a stranger in the head with the same pipe, especially considering that the act could be fatal.


I meant knowing how to do so is not illegal . Hitting anyone over the head with anything is properly illegal ... Unless its a rubber duck . Don't think that would stand in court haha


----------



## Ghoxt

To be clear, My only question here surrounds the actual posting of the texting hack characters here on OCN to be propagated.

Phones could be used to save lives in an occasion or two. Would suck to get the phone turned off at a critical moment of various types. But expanding this beyond phones, is it then ok to disable a Car's electronics remotely "while someone else is driving it, and post that code here on OCN for giggles?

There are website browsing equivalents as well. Additionally how many of you OCN members celebrating this little hack, *****ed and moaned when some kiddie hackers took down PSN over a year ago, Actually twice if memory serves...or was that this last Xmas...Giggles? Maybe not when you are affected. (I hate Sony btw, just had to say that







)

I'm more concerned about the slippery slope, as many people are starting to control alot of things through their phone(s). "Oh snap I had no idea Dana's Dad was using an app on his phone to regulate his medicine in his heart implant" Killed him turning his phone off on him....", "My Bad"









Slippery slope indeed.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> There are website browsing equivalents as well. Additionally how many of you OCN members celebrating this little hack, *****ed and moaned when some kiddie hackers took down PSN over a year ago, Actually twice if memory serves...or was that this last Xmas...Giggles? Maybe not when you are affected. (I hate Sony btw, just had to say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm more concerned about the slippery slope, as many people are starting to control alot of things through their phone(s). "Oh snap I had no idea Dana's Dad was using an app on his phone to regulate his medicine in his heart implant" Killed him turning his phone off on him....", "My Bad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippery slope indeed.


This isn't a DDOS attack on corporate severs and doesn't damage anything ....Not just that I'm pretty sure the that's not going to happen haha .


----------



## kaistledine

Can see a new advert Titled " Texting kills "....... Phones shutdown / reboot / need charging all the time . not just the fact they loose signal crash and reboot by buggy software and all sorts lol .

No one should be that dependent on just their phone and would have other ways to do that not just a phone .

+ you're then talking about <1% of the population and then the effected people with an app controlled regulation which tbh Im not even 100% if they are even released and working ? more a concept .

I know nano bots that release medicine aren't released yet . Dont exactly see how your heart Device would have an IP address / NFC / bluetooth or anything like that .


----------



## kaistledine

+ this is going off


----------



## Vispor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KarathKasun*
> 
> Why can't I be? I am fairly sure its a violation of the TOS of the site, just sayin. You guys should probably read the TOS/rules again.
> 
> Put it this way, if you replace the words "brother in law" with "the HR manager I dislike" is it still ok?


Twisting words around makes you look even more silly.

"I gave my 2 year old son a spanking." is completely different from "I gave my secretary a spanking."


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Twisting words around makes you look even more silly.
> 
> "I gave my 2 year old son a spanking." is completely different from "I gave my secretary a spanking."


Haha this is golden !

Anyway seriously back to topic before the post gets locked or removed please !


----------



## Shrak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vispor*
> 
> Twisting words around makes you look even more silly.
> 
> "I gave my 2 year old son a spanking." is completely different from "I gave my secretary a spanking."


I'd like to give our secretary a spanking









But yeah, waaaay off topic. This thread has run it's course.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ghoxt*
> 
> To be clear, My only question here surrounds the actual posting of the texting hack characters here on OCN to be propagated.
> 
> Phones could be used to save lives in an occasion or two. Would suck to get the phone turned off at a critical moment of various types. But expanding this beyond phones, is it then ok to disable a Car's electronics remotely "while someone else is driving it, and post that code here on OCN for giggles?
> 
> There are website browsing equivalents as well. Additionally how many of you OCN members celebrating this little hack, *****ed and moaned when some kiddie hackers took down PSN over a year ago, Actually twice if memory serves...or was that this last Xmas...Giggles? Maybe not when you are affected. (I hate Sony btw, just had to say that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> I'm more concerned about the slippery slope, as many people are starting to control alot of things through their phone(s). "Oh snap I had no idea Dana's Dad was using an app on his phone to regulate his medicine in his heart implant" Killed him turning his phone off on him....", "My Bad"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slippery slope indeed.


Every news website, every security website and every blogger in the world has already posted them. More than a million sites with it posted and you think it being on OCN is going to be the tipping of the tide or of any significance? Ha. This stuff was broad casted on the evening news when it first came about, it was given to the population at large.

It being posted here is not a slippery slope at all.

And any medical device that relies on a phone for it's basic operation needs to fail anyways. That's the dumbest idea I've ever heard. Monitor, sure. Maybe even control a dosage of medicine. But to rely on the phone being on? No. Just, no. What if the battery goes out mid day? Or mid-call without him noticing? You see, it isn't feasible to rely on a phone being on for a medical device to function.


----------



## kaistledine

Can anyone confirm if this is patched yet ?


----------



## Rickles

You can try my number, it even got made into a nifty meme.


----------



## kaistledine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rickles*
> 
> You can try my number, it even got made into a nifty meme.


I would if it was a UK number haha


----------



## kaistledine

Is this still flawed in old versions of IOS ?


----------



## Schoat333

I'm really surprised there isn't a hard coded error message built in that says "Preview not Available" when this happens. lol


----------



## kaistledine

I know facebook now block sending it or posting it lol

Who's got an iphone who can test this ?


----------

